
China Bans George Orwell's Animal Farm - shubhamjain
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-animal-farm-ban-censorship-george-orwell-xi-jinping-power-letter-n-a8235071.html
======
petecox
Big Brother Xi implements 1984 and then bans it. Simplified Chinese, aka
Newspeak 2.0, is removing thoughtcrime from the lexicon one letter at a time.

